# ******* on the range



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

pretty funny guys, hope you enjoy


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I did practically the same thing to .45 and AL Hansen out on the rabbit hunt. They were setting up the trap thrower and I snuck over behind the truck and when they launched one to check it's direction, I blasted it. :twisted: Luv2fishnhunt saw the whole thing and was laughing pretty hard. .45 and AL Hansen  jumped half out of their skins, but thought it was funny when the got over it. :mrgreen:
At least I think they thought it was funny. :shock:


----------

